
IRS wants to ‘get out of the business of talking with taxpayers,’ advocate says - e15ctr0n
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/federal-eye/wp/2016/01/06/secret-plan-shows-the-irs-wants-to-get-out-of-the-business-of-talking-with-taxpayers-advocate-says/
======
bobby_9x
This should anger everyone. The government is getting lots of my hard earned
money..and I can have everything taken away from me (including my freedom) if
I don't pay it.

The least they can do is have someone on the other side to answer questions if
there is a mistake.

My cousin runs a company and received a surprise $5000 bill from the IRS last
year. His accountant said everything was in order and everything was paid on
time.

It just so happens that the IRS office kept 'losing' the paperwork. Even
though he was in the middle of resolving it, he started getting increasingly
threatening letters from the government saying they would garnish his
wages/take his property/or even put him in prison.

He ended up just paying the bill to clear his mind (he was losing sleep over
it).

